Ask HN: Any programmer/developer using Windows as their primary OS? - b01t
======
XtalJ
At my new job, yes, but I solved the hideous problem by installing Babun,
which is a package of a fairly good terminal emulator (mintty), cygwin,
package manager, and my beloved zsh :-) I can use vim, grep, ls, find, sed,
shell scripts, and much more. Like on Linux but without the possiblity to
choose fluxbox as window manager.

------
severus
Yes

~~~
zero_one_one
I wish I had more upvotes to give this answer!

------
boznz
I would suspect most are.. I doubt they read HN though

------
andreicon
I'm using it at work and it's a pain. Don't go down that path unless you're
writing windows applications. For anything else, use a real OS

~~~
Garvey
I'm using it at work and it's a pleasure.

Use whatever fits your workflow and try not to be put off by comments like
this that offer no useful information.

